

How to prevent your neighbors from stealing your wifi - benigeri
http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Nagging at the back of my mind: how can you 'steal' wifi? How can someone
support open source yet call a certain set of EM waves 'mine'?

------
sp332
The kernel.org link at the bottom doesn't work for me.

~~~
benigeri
me neither

------
d0rm4n1
Wish I had the technical skills to do this, its brilliant.

